# Degassing skeeter per



## hollywood (Sep 2, 2013)

I've tried and tried for a long time with the drill to degas and it's not happening. I gave up and went to next instructions to the clearing stage. Anybody else have gas problems on pee?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 2, 2013)

how do you know its not degased.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 2, 2013)

What are your wine temps and how far along are you ?
Did you taste it or try the shake test on it ?

What procedures did you try -


----------



## Enologo (Sep 3, 2013)

Since I was using my Better Bottles for my SP (glass carboys were all full) I just drill stirred when I stabilized and sheet racked ( can't use vacuum on the BBs) and that seemed to be enough. Just my $.02.


----------

